# Funny Golf Stories



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't play golf a whole lot, and so when I do get out and play hilarity ensues.

This one particular time I was golfing at "The Woods" in Newfoundland on a high school field trip. We had a set of rented clubs and one person in our group decided that he wanted to try the infamous Happy Gilmore swing. Well, the head of our rented one wood club bounced up the fairway further than his ball went.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

That's why I hate rented clubs! That's a prety funny one.

The best laugh I've had at a golf course was having a golf cart hit the water. My friend forgot to put it on the parking brake, and none of us could catch up to the cart before it went straight into the water...

A lot of money was owed! But it was one hell of a laugh.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I havnt had anything funny happen on a golf course proper but when i was a kid i was playing crazy golf and i did a full swing of the club and smacked my dad in the face, breaking his glasses lol


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I've got a good one. Me and some friends were at this country club once and we had invited this one guy, Jim, who isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed. Well, we were golfing and I had hit my ball into a big patch of long grass. So I went in and I found ball, came out and hit it again, but this time in a small pond. So a walked in up to my knees and found my ball. When I finally got back to my friends, Jim asked me how in the world I kept finding me my ball after losing it over and over. I told him that my ball was a very special ball. I told him that when ever it landed in long grass it beeped so that I could find it, whenever it landed in water it floated, and when ever it was dark out the ball glowed. Well Jim immediately got all excited and offered me a $100 dollars for my ball. I gladly excepted the offer, and as I was walking away he asked me where I had got it from. "I found it," I yelled back. Jim didn't ask anymore stupid questions for the rest of the day.


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

MarczO said:


> I've got a good one. Me and some friends were at this country club once and we had invited this one guy, Jim, who isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed. Well, we were golfing and I had hit my ball into a big patch of long grass. So I went in and I found ball, came out and hit it again, but this time in a small pond. So a walked in up to my knees and found my ball. When I finally got back to my friends, Jim asked me how in the world I kept finding me my ball after losing it over and over. I told him that my ball was a very special ball. I told him that when ever it landed in long grass it beeped so that I could find it, whenever it landed in water it floated, and when ever it was dark out the ball glowed. Well Jim immediately got all excited and offered me a $100 dollars for my ball. I gladly excepted the offer, and as I was walking away he asked me where I had got it from. "I found it," I yelled back. Jim didn't ask anymore stupid questions for the rest of the day.


That has to be one of the funniest things or stories on this forum. I must say you fooled him badly. How old is he? Everyone knows there is no such thing as a ball that beeps, otherwise it would be big or it would be heavy...

Anyways, great stories guys.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

My funny story is pretty much a regular slapstick golf story. We were playing in a tournament and these two holes were pretty much next to each other. Well i hit the ball badly and it hit some guy right in the hand. Hurt him the rest of the day but i knew him so it wasnt thaat bad.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

One time, when I first started playing, me and my dad were at a hole where there was a lake to the direct left of us. I was teeing up and had already lost several new balls to hazards this day. 

My dad goes, "Whatever you do, just don't lose this ball. Hit it two inches off the tee for all I care, but don't hit it into the lake."

Guess where the ball went?


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Mine is pretty simple actually. I got onto the green on the last hole. I bet $20 that my uncle couldn't get onto the green. He did a little mercy hit, and surprisingly he made it far, but it was rolling sort of fast back towards us. I laughed and turned around. He tapped my shoulder and pointed at the green. There it was, his blue ball sitting right on the green about 15 feet away from the pole.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

I was playing on a really nice course in St. Augustine in a private community. Well, i was a guest of one of my business associates and he knew I wasn't terribly good but not awful. Well, we had this guy for a caddy who thought he knew everything about golf. He never shut up! 

I was getting ready to drive the ball on like the 10th or 11th hole, I cant remember...I came back with the club...(did I mention it was lightly raining) and the club slipped out of my hand and I hit the poor bastard right in head. I swear I thought I would have knocked him out, but he just took a few minutes and didnt say anything. Needless to say I tipped him very well and he didnt say anything else the rest of the back nine.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Last fall I was playing a tournament at a very nice course. I had just teed off, when I heard this ear-splitting crack. I turned around, and this guy is standing on the tee, driver in hand. All his playing partners are cracking up. It turns out he hit a line drive straight into a big stone tablet giving the map of that hole. The ball came back, almost hit him in the chest, then rolled into the weeds BEHIND the tee. 

My other story, I was playing with two of my friends. One of them was getting all cocky, saying how he's going to beat us all with his superior drives. I step up first and hit one about 230, certainly not bad for me at the time. My buddy steps up, takes a huge backswing..........and hits the ball into his left foot. My other friend dropped onto the ground he was laughing so hard!


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Last fall I was playing a tournament at a very nice course. I had just teed off, when I heard this ear-splitting crack. I turned around, and this guy is standing on the teestand, driver in hand. All his playing partners are cracking up. It turns out he hit a line drive straight into a big stone tablet giving the map of that hole. The ball came back, almost hit him in the chest, then rolled into the weeds behind the teestand.
> 
> My other story, I was playing with two of my friends. One of them was getting all cocky, saying how he's going to beat us all with his superior drives. I step up first and hit one about 230, certainly not bad for me at the time. My buddy steps up, takes a huge backswing..........and hits the ball into his left foot. My other friend dropped onto the ground he was laughing so hard!


Haha the second one has happened to me before. Fortunately no one was around to see it except the beverage driver who offered me an extra beer...I took it.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Ive hit it off my foot a couple times but the funniest story Ive gotten from playing golf happened 4 years ago. I was playing with my brothers when my brother Chris hit a rock in the cart and it flipped. His clubs went everywhere and everyone had a good laugh once we realized he wasnt hurt.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Man I have a lot of funny golf stories. Here is one of my favorites.

So my friend is driving a golf cart around like it is his job. A golfer in front of us is taking a long time so my friend begins driving towards him. He takes his shot and hits a hazard and throws his club in disgust. My friend runs over his club and breaks it.

The guy goes insane and chases my friend to the next hole. It was hilarious. I know it sounds like poor golfing etiquette but you had to be there to see it.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

More of a cruel story then funny but here it is.

One of my friends hits a shot and we don't know where it goes. As we walk up the hill we see a bird hopping around with a broken wing and my friend's ball nearby. I thought it was very unlikely that he could hit a bird with his shot...

Kind of funny?

No not at all...I disgust myself...


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine would have to be when my friend fell into a small stream/lake, his ball was right on the edge in the rough and he went to close, he swung the club and hit the ball but lost his balance and fell in


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

ever played daring golf?

where everyone takes there shot off the tee, and the worst shot has to do a dare of the other players choice. 

Well i happened to of been taken advanatge of as i was a begginer, well had the eat some grass, lick the green and put golf balls down my pants :laugh:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a couple
1. Was playing at Fowlers Mills (Pete Dye design, used to be owned by TRW), on the 12th tee, sitting in the cart with a buddy, waiting for the group ahead to clear. One of the guys in that group comes driving back to us, up the little hill, and asks if we had seen his 9 iron. We replied no, but it may be on the 11th green. He gets out of the cart and runs to the green. We suddenly hear this strange whining sound, and the cart is rolling backwards, down the hill, off the path and into the woods. The guy comes back with his 9 iron, but now can't find his cart.

2. Was playin with my Dad, on the 1st hole, and took a mighty swing. Popped the button on my pants, and unfortunately, wasn't wearing a belt or underwear. Pants dropped to my knees. I quickly pulled them up, borrowed my Dad's belt, and finished the round


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Wow this topic is awsome, Idk where to begin but i have a few.

1. I was a freshmen in highschool and i was short most all year but that summer i grew about 6 inches and my clubs became too short for me and i went through a major swing change. My good buddy and I were out on a couse playing. We got to the 2nd hole i was teeing off and he was right in front of me ( infront of me not the ball ). Well i took my swing and i shanked the heck out of the ball where it went dead in front of me right at him . The ball hit the block tee marker right in front of him bounced over my head and into a huge bush where i couldn't find it. We both dropped to the ground laughing so hard. 

2. Well we were playing this course and we got to number 16. We were driving down the middle of the fairway and there were these green stakes that were in the ground. Well i got up the bright idea to try to weave in between them. Well as i got closer i heard the sound of squishy water and it hit me finally wat these stakes were for because it wasn't that wet any where else on the course. I began to turn the wheel and i lost control sending the cart into a spin. We did a complete 360 and then kept driving barely missing the stakes. Most incredible thing i have ever done in a golf cart. The same friend was in the cart as above in my last story but there were a few more friends playing with us so we put on a good show lol. 

3. Our highschool was having practice one day, and me and another player were together along with a guy that wasn't too good on our team. Well we were just playing having a good ol time. Well one hole the other guy hit it short and so we were ahead of him talking by a big tree. My back was facing the guy while my front was facing the tree all of a sudden my friend was like o S*** . He dropped to the ground and i ducked and bent down the ball ricashaded off the tree and hit me where the sun don't shine. It hurt so bad but was so funny we both fell to the ground. Well he fell i was already on the ground there laughing my head off. The other guy came running over and was like IM SO SORRY lol i still finished the round .. i'm just glad it hit the tree first lol.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got one:

My cousins and I went golfing with a friend of theirs, and on the 8th teebox, a guy named John hit his ball. Well, as soon as he did, it veered left, and went into a tree. I thought I saw something fall out when he hit it. Sure enough, when we get up there, we discovered that he had indeed killed a Mocking bird, and it had fell out of the tree he hit, stone dead..what are the odds of that of happening again?

I felt bad for the bird..but it was hilarious!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

At least he got a birdie...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My thoughts exactly..lol! We never did find his ball..I wonder if it was in the birds' gut?


----------

